# Gps tracking



## Mtrstump (Mar 24, 2015)

Does anyone know of a gps tracking device that can be mounted on equipment. I want one that can be tracked by smart phone. I have done an exhaustive search on the Internet, and all I find is gps with a monthly contract, where if your equipment is stolen the maker of the device will track it for you and call the police. It seems as though you should be able to do it yourself and not pay a monthly fee. I think there is a huge market for this. I can't understand why it's not available


----------



## HusqyStihl (Mar 29, 2015)

Ive thought of them little I-Tabs or whatever ya call em. little white squares that you could mount but that was awhile back and i think that had a monthly fee also. everyones gotta have their hands in your pockets at all times


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Mar 29, 2015)

There was "tile" but I'm not sure that ever came to become anything.


----------



## HusqyStihl (Mar 29, 2015)

thats what i be talkin about. are they still available or did they go nowhere with them? i seem to recall them being like 1/2" x 1/2" or so and you could attach them to anything and then just track them with your iphone. but theres always a monthly fee for any of that. makes me wonder if theres an option to buy them and then "turn them on/pay the monthly fee" when something seems to come up missing? doubt it but i dont see with technology these days they cant offer something like that. i suppose for now i'll stick with ye ole chain, masterlock and 12 gauge...


----------



## Mtrstump (Mar 29, 2015)

Somebody could make a killing on this. I would buy at least 10 of them right now if I could track it myself with out paying a contract. I mean think about it, $20 a month or $240 a year for someone to do absolutely nothing unless it's stolen. Then they will tell the police where it is. Somebody please invent this.


----------



## Breathfireagain (Apr 13, 2015)

Our insurance company rep drops a "Pill" into the oil fill tube on new heavy equipment when purchased. next time I see him; I'll ask....I think it's all about preventing stalking and other nonhealthy acts.


----------



## KingDavey (Apr 16, 2015)

Check out DPL America if you're still looking. It is who the rental company I work for uses. http://www.dpltelematics.com/index.htm


----------



## TRISTATEFORESTRYEQUIPMENT (Jun 6, 2015)

i use http://www.kryptonitelock.com/en/realtime-gps.html its a extremely easy to use product. 
you can set a geo fence, if your machine starts in the middle of the night you can set text alerts to let you know, if it moves 1 foot you can set alerts. I've never seen a better product. the first year is free with the purchase of the unit. after that i think its 20 a month or something. 
you can view where your machine is 24 hours a day on your smart phone .

hope this helps you guys keep your stuff safe

joe

www.tristateforestryequipment.com


----------



## dieselfitter (Jun 6, 2015)

I had the same issue. I found a company that made a device that claimed to do what all the others did. It was $50-$100 with no monthly fee. It only required the sim card from a burner cell phone. I bought one and it didn't work. I returned it for refund. Odd thing, I sent package back to seller. Deliver of the returned package was denied. It came back to me. I did received the refund. I contacted the seller. I think he said to just throw it away. I would think it could be done on the cheap with a pay as you go cell plan. Someone just needs to build the electronic device.


----------



## HusqyStihl (Aug 5, 2015)

Chains, locks and shotguns are all i need. i've even got infrared (nightvision) cameras monitoring my shop wired right to a tv and looping video recording device. I can see everything in my shop even in complete darkness, while the fool is trying to cut locks and chains to get to my equipment, i'm busy sneaking up behind him and cocking a 12 gauge. He's got a choice after sh1tt1ing his pants... lay face down on the ground till the authorities show or getting a warning shot over his head then the next shot is in the genital area (just make sure you tell him your intended location of shot #2). Got me stuff on lockdown and the surrounding 4 counties knows it. I make it known to whoever steps in my shop, customers included, that they can wave to the camera if they can see where it is. Great part is these cameras are dirt cheap from wallyworld. Just my preventitive measures, and i've yet to see anything grow legs


----------



## jggrmson (Aug 7, 2015)

Try searching some spy or private investigator sites. Ive seen them there before


----------



## Mtrstump (Sep 4, 2017)

Hey guys, sorry to resurrect such an old thread, but with the thieves still out there hard at work, I thought I would post what I am using. Here is the link. http://www.spytecinc.com/gl-200-rea...ucFBDC7CJgB3Z67r48qsyfFS4ld4o4VxoCN6IQAvD_BwE
You can get it for $49 on amazon with $25 per month fee. There are none with zero monthly fees, trust me I have looked. I have this hardwired in the engine compartment. Never have to worry about a charge. It's very accurate up to 5 feet. I have geo fences set up so if it goes outside my designated area, I get a text alert and so does one of my best friends. Also, it has a mileage log which comes in handy at the end of the year for those of you doin mileage deductions on their taxes. You can also specify a date range to show exactly where your equipment has been in case you have an employee you need to check up on. Overall, I am very pleased with it. Cheap insurance and piece of mind. Hope this helps somebody.


----------



## David Shaffer (Sep 25, 2017)

Milwaukee makes a tracking device they sell it at Home Depot 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GlynnC (Oct 3, 2017)

David Shaffer said:


> Milwaukee makes a tracking device they sell it at Home Depot
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The problem with the Milwaukee is that the Milwaukee phone app is the only thing that will track the device and it must be within wi-fi range. In other words, the thief would have to have the Milwaukee app on their phone. I returned all of mine to HD.


----------



## lone wolf (Nov 10, 2017)

HusqyStihl said:


> Chains, locks and shotguns are all i need. i've even got infrared (nightvision) cameras monitoring my shop wired right to a tv and looping video recording device. I can see everything in my shop even in complete darkness, while the fool is trying to cut locks and chains to get to my equipment, i'm busy sneaking up behind him and cocking a 12 gauge. He's got a choice after sh1tt1ing his pants... lay face down on the ground till the authorities show or getting a warning shot over his head then the next shot is in the genital area (just make sure you tell him your intended location of shot #2). Got me stuff on lockdown and the surrounding 4 counties knows it. I make it known to whoever steps in my shop, customers included, that they can wave to the camera if they can see where it is. Great part is these cameras are dirt cheap from wallyworld. Just my preventitive measures, and i've yet to see anything grow legs


Now you need an alarm and dogs to go with the rest.


----------



## motorhead99999 (Nov 3, 2019)

GlynnC said:


> The problem with the Milwaukee is that the Milwaukee phone app is the only thing that will track the device and it must be within wi-fi range. In other words, the thief would have to have the Milwaukee app on their phone. I returned all of mine to HD.


Are u talking about the milwaukee tick?


----------



## LegDeLimber (Nov 11, 2019)

Do the tracking companies run a daily (at the very least) test ping to the device you pay them to monitor?
Would suck to find out the tracker gadget had failed and not been pinged on regular basis to know if it had quit working.

I'm assuming the tracker gadget needs to be "shaken" to wake it up and have it call home when disturbed.
Otherwise, I see a huge amount of communication traffic being used and possibly causing other devices to not get a signal if needed.


----------



## sb47 (Nov 11, 2019)

You might try a child tracking device people use to keep track of there kids and or teens that take daddy's car out for the weekend. I'm sure there is a fee attached to them as well.


----------



## misfitecho (Jul 17, 2021)

Hey guys so update to this. Get the Apple AirTag, remove the speaker (super easy, takes 2 min). And place in equipment. It's small enough to stick under the hood with some double-sided tape. Batteries last a year. 

It says it will alert someone if it's been following them, but ive been tracking the fiance for a week and it hasent said anything. She placed the tag in her car, so we could test it. I currently use it as a tracker in my own car. After seeing how well it's been working, I'm going to pick up several more and place them in my tool boxes, gun bags. 

For 29 bucks its cheap insurance. 








AirTag


Attach AirTag to everyday items, like your keys or a backpack, to easily keep track of them in the Find My app.



www.apple.com




(remove the speaker) 
(hide and go seek on motorcycles with airtag)


----------



## K-techcowboy (Dec 1, 2021)

Mtrstump said:


> Does anyone know of a gps tracking device that can be mounted on equipment. I want one that can be tracked by smart phone. I have done an exhaustive search on the Internet, and all I find is gps with a monthly contract, where if your equipment is stolen the maker of the device will track it for you and call the police. It seems as though you should be able to do it yourself and not pay a monthly fee. I think there is a huge market for this. I can't understand why it's not available


Ebay


----------

